# TT , 4motion swap ?



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

My TT's got to go due to a new borner on the way, I've found a '52 4motion with 8k on the clock for Â£14999.(garage)

Is this a good car that I'm still gonna get some thrill from?

Any problems with them?

Thanks for any help


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go for one of the 150 diesel golfs - much more fun and will give the 4mo an easy run for its money (and use half the fuel in the process). Go and try one out against the 4mo.

rgds

James.


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

The 2.8 4 motion runs nice and smooth compared to the lumpy 4 1.8 so is an interesting drive, but never blistering! You'll miss the turbo and power/torque of the TT, otherwise the drive has the same family feel!

Andy


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I tried a 4Mo and ended up with a Bora 130TDi!!!!

The 4Mo is a good car, but after the R32 i was a little concerned about fuel costs so tried an oilburner, and was very suprised, I went for a Bora because of the cost saving over the Golf diesel as the special edition Bora Highline is quite good value if you want all the options. We have a nipper due in a couple of months and everything fits just fine into the saloon. A visit to a tuner and the Bora will soon be very sprightly.


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

R3 TOO said:


> You'll miss the turbo and power/torque of the TT, otherwise the drive has the same family feel!
> 
> Andy


I'll not miss the 'massive' turbo lagg that I get with a TT


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The TT engine is hardly a laggy unit - smallish turbo with reasonably high compression... sounds like you have something wrong :?

James.


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

Yeah my TT hardly lagged either. Either you are driving everywhere in 6th or perhaps should try a Cosworth for comparision!


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

change of plan, I've been and got a bmw e46 convertible.


----------



## sixpack (Sep 27, 2004)

I've got a TT 180BHP and my bro has a 4Motion 3door, black, on an x plate 30,000 miles. i love driving it i think it is good fun, got the speed at top end!! but he is lookin 4 a TT so should i say any more!! he wants Â£12500 or near offer.


----------

